# Need help in id'ing these mushrooms.



## tnduxcaller (Feb 12, 2021)

I found these on a tree while hunting yesterday. Wondering what they are and are they edible. I am in Middle TN. Thanks for any help. It was on a hackberry tree.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

tnduxcaller said:


> I found these on a tree while hunting yesterday. Wondering what they are and are they edible. I am in Middle TN. Thanks for any help. It was on a hackberry tree.


Look like "golden" or "yellow" oyster mushrooms. Very good to eat, hold up well when long cooking, I like to make cream of mushroom soup with the ones I get up here in Wisconsin. Look them up on internet and compare what you got to that.


----------



## tnduxcaller (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks and will do...


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

These are regular oysters. The yellow oysters do not grow in the wild in the US but spawn can be purchased to grow your own. The yellow oysters do have moreflavor than the white to off white wild ones. The oysters that look very white in hot weather can look off wite to grayish in winter. Winter oysters don't usually have the insect infestations that summer ones have.
I don't find much flavor in the wild ones but they take introduced flavors well such as garlic and butter or on soup as has been stated.


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

tnduxcaller said:


> I found these on a tree while hunting yesterday. Wondering what they are and are they edible. I am in Middle TN. Thanks for any help. It was on a hackberry tree.


Oyster for sure! Delicious and flavorful!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

TimG said:


> These are regular oysters. The yellow oysters do not grow in the wild in the US but spawn can be purchased to grow your own. The yellow oysters do have moreflavor than the white to off white wild ones. The oysters that look very white in hot weather can look off wite to grayish in winter. Winter oysters don't usually have the insect infestations that summer ones have.
> I don't find much flavor in the wild ones but they take introduced flavors well such as garlic and butter or on soup as has been stated.


They most certainly do grow in the wild. Find them all the time. Here's a beautiful bunch from last spring.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

I stand corrected. I was told years ago by someone who sells spawn for them that they were from another country. Where exactly did you find them. (Morels) LOL


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

TimG said:


> I stand corrected. I was told years ago by someone who sells spawn for them that they were from another country. Where exactly did you find them. (Morels) LOL


Where "exactly" I find them is a trade secret, haha. But general area, if interested, these were found in Wisconsin, aka "God's Country".


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

twisted minds said:


> Where "exactly" I find them is a trade secret, haha. But general area, if interested, these were found in Wisconsin, aka "God's Country".


The Goldens were crazy here last year in Wisconsin. I mean flush after flush after flush it was nuts!!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

I attended the National mushroom foray a few years ago in upper WI. near Cable. The mushrooming was fantastic. I wouldn't want to have to deal with the winters there though, at least at my age. It was nice to be able to walk the Snowmobile trails to hunt mushrooms. I was very pleased at the part of WI that I saw.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

What time of the year do you find the yellow oysters?


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

murdy said:


> What time of the year do you find the yellow oysters?


In Southern Wisconsin end of May, June, July, August and Sept. At least last year


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Bob Gosnell said:


> In Southern Wisconsin end of May, June, July, August and Sept. At least last year


Excellent. I'm in northern Illinois, and spend some time in SW Wisconsin. I usually confine my mushrooming to morels in the spring and hens in the fall. Looks like I'll have to expand my horizons. Thanks for the response.


----------



## BIGxPHISH (Jun 20, 2021)

Just remember phenotype plasticity is high when it comes to color. That's why we use specific physical taxonomic traits in mycology. The same species could look white, yellow, or grey depending upon its environment, specifically how much light it gets. Nevertheless, I'm not yet a mycologist. Sick finds man.


----------

